#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [資料] [中國妖怪]畢方/必方

## wingwolf

來自百度的好資料：
http://baike.baidu.com/view/950680.htm


　　畢方：中國古代傳說中的火災之兆。畢方的名字來自竹子和木頭燃燒時發出的噼啪聲響，它是火神、也是木神，居住在樹木中。畢方的外形象丹頂鶴，但是只有一條腿（一說爲只有一只翅膀），身體爲藍色、有紅色的斑點，喙爲白色。畢方不吃谷物、吞吃火焰，據說畢方的出現預示著大火。 

　　而傳說黃帝在泰山聚集鬼神之時，乘坐著蛟龍牽引的戰車，而畢方則伺候在戰車旁。

　　畢方：木精，如鳥，青色，赤腳，一足（有說兩足一翼），不食五谷。見則邑有訛火（有說常銜火在人家作怪災）。爲黃帝衛車之神鳥（有說爲致火之妖物，俗稱火鴉）。《山海經》、《神異經》、《淮南子》俱有載。

　　在《山海經·西次三經》中，有在章峨之山，有一種鳥，型狀如鶴，一足，有紅色的紋和白喙。就是叫做畢方。

　　《海外南經》：“畢方鳥在東方，青水西，只有一只腳。”

　　《淮南子·汜論訓》中說，木生畢方。因而有說畢方是木精所變的，而形狀是鳥、一足、不食五谷。

　　在張衡《東京賦》中說：“畢方．．．老父神，如鳥，兩足一翼，常銜火在人家作怪災也。”

　　《韓非子·十過》中說：“昔者黃帝合鬼神於西秦山之上，駕象車而蛟龍，畢方並害。”

　　袁珂說畢方是鳳，鳳爲太陽鳥，故見則其吧有訛火。 

　　畢方《骈雅》：“畢方，兆火鳥也。”鳳即爲神，也是災難的象征。

　　《淮南子．本經訓》：“堯之時．．．大風爲害，堯乃使羿．．．繳風於青邱之澤。”大風即大鳳。

　　《淮南子》「木生畢方」是受五行思想的影響所致，意即木生火。因畢方爲火鳥故用畢方代火，非指畢方生於木。 

　　出自：山海經-海經-海外南經-畢方鳥 
　　原文：畢方鳥在其東青水西其爲鳥人面一腳一曰在二八神東 
　　譯文：在十六位神人的東面是畢方鳥。它在青水的西面。畢方鳥的身形是鳥，但面孔是人，只有一只腳。

----------

